# Think Tank > History >  George H. W. Bush was left, right, liberal, or conservative?

## Travlyr

> Our nation has zero tolerance for casual drug use.
> If you do drugs, youll be caught, and when you are caught, you will be punished.
> Maybe you think well never get drugs under control ... that its too easy to for the dealers  to get back on the street. Those days are over too; the revolving door just jammed.
> Some think there wont be room for them in jail, well make room. Were almost doubling prison space.  Some think there arent enough prosecutors; well hire them, with the largest increase in federal prosecutors in history. - George H.W. Bush


Starts at 4:55

YouTube - Hemp Revolution 5of8

----------


## militant

oh, H.  was just thinking dubya.  woops.  sr. was a bit of a conservative but not a principled one.  no 'moderate' btw?  other, i guess.  one can look at H. as a politician, and see a slight conservative, but far too willing to bend, accommodate, and had the strong odor of a growing neocon.  if you look at him as a historical figure, with his full career including the cia and so forth, and give reasonable consideration at the least to the conspiracy theories, he's a lot more neocon, even tinges of fascism if i can be that direct.

----------


## goopc

Left:
Nationalization of public schoolssocialized healthcarepopulist rhetoric

Right:
Drug Waranti-immigrationinterventionist foreign policyreligious rhetoric
And many more for both lists.

----------


## AuH20

> Left:
> Nationalization of public schoolssocialized healthcarepopulist rhetoric
> 
> Right:
> Drug War
> [**]anti-immigration*interventionist foreign policyreligious rhetoric
> And many more for both lists.


He tried to get amnesty through.

----------


## ChaosControl

Other: Corporatist.

I don't know if you consider that "Left" or "Right".

----------


## wormyguy

How about "evil?"

Then again, I'm not sure he was _personally_ evil, just severely misguided.  The people he filled the executive branch with certainly were evil, though.

----------


## pcosmar

He was CIA.

----------


## Major_C_Natural

Authoritarian

----------


## Travlyr

> Authoritarian


As in globalist oligarchy?

----------


## Imaginos

Other: Puppet, just like Obama.
They just work for their handlers and read the script they have been given.

----------


## tremendoustie

He was a big government statist, just like Obama. Where's that option?

----------


## Travlyr

> He was a big government statist, just like Obama. Where's that option?


Good point, but _"a big government statist"_ is clearly defined.

Politically left, politically right, liberal and conservative are such vague concepts that they are meaningless. The media simply throws these terms around _ad nauseam_ to divide the populace.

One point that I hoped to demonstrate is that Republicans are not necessarily "right" or "conservative." And that Republicans are just as much in favor of big government expansion and tyranny as Democrats.

----------


## StilesBC

Corporatist.  Same thing I'd call Obama.

----------


## pcosmar

> Authoritarian


Yup




> Other: Puppet, just like Obama.
> They just work for their handlers and read the script they have been given.


And the director of the CIA..
I think he was a little closer to the Puppet Masters than Obama.
 Friends with them, if not one of them.

----------


## AuH20

> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> *And the director of the CIA..*
> I think he was a little closer to the Puppet Masters than Obama.
>  Friends with them, if not one of them.


Yes the father.

----------


## torchbearer

other = down
down towards tyranny.

----------


## pcosmar

> Yes the father.


Yes
as per the title of this thread.
*George H. W. Bush*

----------


## AZJoe

> Idiots like you don't know what a neocon really is or what happned over a year ago


In response to the personal message above:

“_What is at stake is more than one small country, it is a big idea—a new world order...to achieve the universal aspirations of mankind_” - George Herbert Walker Bush

 “_Out of these troubled times, our objective—a new world order—can emerge. Today, that new world is struggling to be born, a world quite different from the one we have known._” - George Herbert Walker Bush, September 11, 1990 
The neoconservatives did come from the left, but they began infiltrating the Republican Party in the 1970s and continued gaining influence throughout the 1980s and into the 1990s. Even according to Wikipedia, “*Neoconservatives peaked in influence during the administrations of George H. W.* and George W. Bush.” https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neoconservatism 

H.W. brought the neoconservatives Dick Cheney and Donald Rumsfeld into his administration. And Dick Cheney and Donald Rumsfeld brought the neoconservative cabal along with them into H.W. Bush’s administration. Although long after Bush Sr. left office, Bush Sr. decided to criticize his neocon underlings for the failures Bush Sr’s policies and decisions, Bush Sr. was the commander in chief; He was the one in charge. Bush Sr. was the one that appointed the neocons; put them in power; kept them in power; went along with the neocons; enabled them; implemented their policies; and therefore was one of them.   http://www.juancole.com/2015/11/neoc...y-warning.html 

Remember it was H.W. Bush that first invaded the up until then U.S. ally Iraq. It was H.W. Bush’s ambassador to Iraq that gave Hussein the green light to invade Kuwait (after Iraq’s Washington promoted invasion of Iran failed). H.W. then used that excuse to invade Iraq.  It was H.W. that fostered a series of covert regime change operations in Central America. It was H.W. that outright invaded Panama and killed thousands of civilians.  H.W. also happened to be one of the members of the notorious M.I.C. private equity Carlisle Group.  http://www.newsofinterest.tv/neocon_globalist/index.php

----------


## donnay

He is a globalist and cares not a whit for American citizens.  You will know them by their deeds.

----------

